# Winn Archery, Loop Hook Release



## ge superhawk (Jul 18, 2009)

Anyone use this or any stile of hunting hook?? How do you like it ?? What is your favorite release??


----------



## dmedley (Nov 17, 2008)

I use one and like it. They do distribute the pull weight over entire hand making draw seem lighter. The downside is they do make it difficult to use your hand for other things while wearing.


----------



## budman7748 (Jan 2, 2008)

*winn*

I've used the winn for many years but not the hook. I really liked it because the draw feels lighter as advertised. I now use the carter 2 shot with buckle and I really like it. I've used the tru ball little boss but it is hard to get used to the thumb, tru ball acu shot buckle, tru fire 3d hunter thumb but I believe I like the carter the best. Bud


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

Im also in the market for a thumb release for hunting mostly . but i have no idea what would be best to start out with? and without paying $100+ dollers for one, i see jim t fletcher makes one it was only like 55 dollers.


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

I just modified my c-10 into a Loop Hook style. Cut the one guide off of the side and now it's a loop hook. Tons easier to hook up now :wink:


----------



## Deer Mount (Feb 16, 2009)

I've been using the Winn hook release for over 4 years and I have found it to be an exceptional release. I would recomend it to anyone. It can be somewhat of a pain when using the hand with the release because it dosn't hang out of the way like most strap style releases.


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

*winn free flite*

i shoot the free flite hook for the string loop and the way the bar goes across
the palm of your hand makes it feel like your pulling around 10lbs. less than you are and its very comfortable,and dependable also i've been shooting the loop since it came out and i shot the C-10 off the string before the loop came out i have tried like 3 other brands and didn't like them very well
i have had a few different bows but still shooting the free flite loop release i highly recomend it

Ted


----------



## ge superhawk (Jul 18, 2009)

UPS delivered my Winn loop hook release Tuesday. I have about 40 shots in and really like it. The grip in the palm does seem to make it easier to draw and much better/quicker to hook the loop. I also agree about the limmited function of the hand but I'll just have to give up needle point while hunting.

I was using a Scott Mongoose with a buckle strap (13 months). It never did get comfortable and the realse is to long for me.


----------



## Servcman (Jun 19, 2011)

JDS-1 said:


> I just modified my c-10 into a Loop Hook style. Cut the one guide off of the side and now it's a loop hook. Tons easier to hook up now :wink:


I use the C-12 release trigger style. Do you think the mod will work for this one also?


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

Have used the Winn Loopmaster solely for hunting for years...my favorite hunting release for sure..


----------



## Shadow Slayer (Aug 17, 2005)

I own several models of Winn releases. The only problem is that the release is always forward and can easily make noise when the metal comes in contact with the bow. The release does not swivel or fold back. This makes using your hand for other tasks difficult. The velcro also makes noise when attaching or removing the release.


----------

